# HalloCringle Eve 2006 pics



## joshschaf (Jan 9, 2006)

Just wanted to share a few photos....










Full graveyard shot:









Right side:









Thanks to all of you for inspiring me!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks great! I love the shadow on the house the cross makes...


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

WOW! Great job.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on those LED spots. They glow really nice. Lighting really makes the difference between 'ooooo' and 'aahhhh'. 

Looks great.


----------



## joshschaf (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah those LED spots are great. Throw on the UV isnt that great, nor is the UV part that great...but it does the job ;-)
Glad they worked out for you.

-jds


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Looks like you took inspiration to a whole new level. Hope my yard comes out that great.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Another very nice job with the lighting. Seeing all of these pictures makes me want to pay extra attention to the lighting this year!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice work joshschaf. The lighting looks good!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great work joshschaf,
I have family that live in Redwood City,I need to tell them to do a drive by for Halloween. That is if I knew where you lived.....


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Love the lighting, really great use of shadowing!!
Top notch! Good work, good photography!!


----------



## joshschaf (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks all. Let me show you what it looked like last year. I spent alot of time reading about how to light stages, etc.


----------



## joshschaf (Jan 9, 2006)

Wyatt,

I live in Redwood Shores, Cringle Dr. Send them on by for Halloween, I turn it up a notch or 2!

-jds


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

My how we've come in a year! Again, the new lights look great. Hope you get lots of TOTs.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Josh,
My Uncle and Aunt live on Compass in Redwood Shores
They were one of the first familys to move in 
small world, isnt it?


----------



## joshschaf (Jan 9, 2006)

It is. Send them over for some candy!


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great lighting the cross shadow is too wicked. Thanks for sharing.


----------

